# Foo Fighter al Circo Massimo, Roma, Estate 2015. Ma è una bufala.



## admin (3 Aprile 2015)

In questi giorni, su internet e sui social, sta circolando una notizia relativa ad un presento concerto dei Foo Fighter a Roma il prossimo 27 Giugno 2015 (ma c'è anche chi scrive 7 Luglio 2015).

Si tratta di una bufala. I fan ci sperano, ma i Foo Fighter non suoneranno nè in Italia nè, tantomeno, a Roma nell'Estate 2015.

Chi vorrà vedere i Foo Fighter dal vivo, potrà farlo recandosi in giro per l'Europa. Sono in programma diverse tappe europee per il tour 2015 (Germania, Svezia, UK, Irlanda, Belgio)

Potete verificarle tutte sul sito ufficiale della band


----------

